# Supprimer une feuille Numbers dans Itunes



## Hugues-Paris (14 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai Numbers pour IPad.On peut importer des feuilles de calcul via Itunes. Mais comment on les supprime dans Itunes ? Impossible alors que j'arrive à les supprimer de l'Ipad et y compris en réalisant une sync ?

Merci si vous avez une solution ?

Hugues


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Décembre 2011)

Tu connectes ton ipad
Tu le sélectionnes sur itunes
Tu cliques sur "Apps"
Tu recherches "numbers" dans le tableau des "Apps" en bas à gauche
Tu sélectionnes l'appli "numbers"
Dans la liste de droite tu sélectionnes le fichier que tu veux supprimer (tu le mets en surbrillance")
Tu appuies sur la flèche de suppression de caractère " <----- "
Une fenêtre s'ouvre et te demande si tu veux supprimer le fichier sélectionné: tu cliques sur "OK"
Et voilà ! ton fichier est supprimé dans itunes !!


----------

